# Wolf killed in Kansas



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Kansas Department of Wildlife, Parks and Tourism Web News

In December, coyote hunters in southwest Kansas killed an animal they thought was too big to be a coyote. The large male canine weighed more than 80 pounds, more than twice as much as a large coyote. The hunters called the local Kansas Department of Wildlife, Parks and Tourism (KDWPT) game warden, who contacted U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (USFWS) agents. The USFWS confirmed through tissue testing that the animal was a full-blooded Great Lakes gray wolf.

Because wolves are still on the Threatened Species list for Kansas, the matter was turned over to the USFWS. Agents then took tissue samples for testing. While uncommon, there are wolf-dog hybrids available through the pet trade, and many of those hybrids are indistinguishable from full-blooded wolves by appearance.

This is the first documented wolf in Kansas since 1905. There have been several wolves killed in Missouri, most recently this past November when a deer hunter shot what he thought was a coyote. That animal, which tested as a full-blooded wolf, weighed 81 pounds.

Officials would still like to know how this wolf ended up in Kansas. However, questions about its origin may be difficult to answer.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I was at my mothers house a couple of years ago and in there they had a section about the local hunters had killed nine wolves in the area in that week dated 1949. They had used jeeps to hunt them down. So there was a smoke storm being done at one of two places. That area was north east part of the state.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i would surmise that that male wolf was a rogue that was kicked out of his pack and was just traveling and looking for his own territory

to establish.granted that is a long way from his normal range.

but after talking with several DNR folks and a few others that help with tagging them in my area for research etc.when a male gets to a certain age most are forced out of the pack they were born in and then they travel as rogues looking for their own space.

81 lbs realy isnt that big for an adult male grey wolf,so i think that this may be the reason for him traveling like that.

he was just doing what young men do,traveling and seeing the sites and looking for a spot to call home.

or i could be way off base and not have been given proper info from the experts i have spoken to this past fall.

but it sounds plausible to me that this would be the reason


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say you are correct SGB he was probably looking for something else men look for as well.....


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

A farmer I know swears up and down he has seen a wolf on his property on and off for the past couple years. I think he is seeing a coydog or maybe just a neighbor's dog but he swears up and down its not. He has allowed me to coyote hunt and I will be going out tomorrow. Maybe ill see his wolf lol.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

So, I'm assuming the hunter will be facing charges since the Gray wolf is on the List for Kansas??? Bummer..... :frown2:


----------

